# Some fun photos of my herd. :)



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Just thought I'd share some photos from the other day. We were going to try and get a 4th cutting on this alfalfa field, but it's just too late in the year now so the goats get to have at it. Unfortunately it was a drought year here and without enough irrigation to go around...put all the farmers behind. The goats are loving it though! :wahoo:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Some more...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Last one!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful goats, land & alfalfa! 
It looks like they could use some help though, look out my girls will be dumped off tomorrow.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Your goats are so beautiful!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh man, I picked up some 4th cut today & the barn smells divine!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I always try to keep 3rd or 4th cutting if possible.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Love the pics!! Wish I had alfalfa to put in the barn ... Hard to find this year in ny.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

4th cut?! Wow :lol: it's exciting if someone around here gets a third cut...which is rare 
Beautiful goats, I think my favorite pictures are in post #2, pictures 1 & 5


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

We have had a very good year in NM. We actually got 6-7 cuts off the alfalfa fields. Very wet the past two years. So mine are getting 4th cut right now but it's not as great as yours would be because it was mid harvest.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Couldn't find a picture I DIDN'T LIKE!! LOVE IT!



❤Kayla❤


----------



## kycowgirl (Jun 11, 2013)

I just have to ask... why brand / model camera are you using? These pictures are fantastic!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Just beautiful. I especially like the light colored doe with the dark spots, so cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

kycowgirl said:


> I just have to ask... why brand / model camera are you using? These pictures are fantastic!


Thanks! It's a Canon Rebel.


----------

